# Name This Shroom!



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

This is the kind of mushroom My mother used to pick on thier 40 acrs up by Atlanta meny Years ago. I just can't remember what thier called. Come on Trout this should be easy for You.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Beef Steak


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Or It could be a brain, pic is a little fuzzy. Hope this jogs ur memory.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Beefsteak some people like them better than morels


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

also known as false morels, and deadly poisonous to some folks. I've never been mushroom crazy enough to try one. False morels are the pre-cursors of real morels, and usually grow in areas that blacks will appears shortly in.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i think i had it first! LOL... i put a comment down on the pic in the gallery because there wasn't a post up yet.

steve


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

They taste a little more nutty than black or white morels. I didnt know that they were the ones that they call false morel. Maybe that is why I was only allowed to eat just a few of those when I was a kid. I could eat as many of the black and whites.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Most printed text advises people to not eat them.
Mushrooms react to people differently.
Use caution at all times.
The above ID's are correct


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Beware that is a beefsteak, but it is not a false morel. A false morel looks pretty much like a morel with two exceptions. 1. they have a solid core filled with a white substance. 2. A false morel also is not connected at the base. I know that one maybe a bit hard to picture. As soon as they start I'll take a picture of one.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

That looks like a beefstake to me too. I read that the "half-free" morel has the stem connected half way up inside the cap & they're supposed to be good to eat. The type of mushroom I've always called the false has the stem connected to the very top of the cap. Is this correct, or am I confused?


----------



## fmarke (Jun 28, 2003)

it's a "beefsteak". people have been known to have eaten them with no effects for years, then up jumps a "gotcha", and they end up dead or with their kidneys shot. 

is it worth the gamble? rotest_e


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I know some people that have eaten them. I picked and ate a batch a few years ago. 

But I heard of someone who was supposed to have died from eating them about forty miles from where I picked mine.
I will not be eating any more of them.:nono: :tsk: 

I think I remember reading the poison produced by them is the same stuff that is used to make rocket fuel.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Yep,beefsteak(Helvella esculenta).they are poisonus but SOME people can and do eat them.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

That is a beefsteak-no question about it. I picked several last weekend.

One of the local farmers cooked them up with his steak Saturday night. I'm deathly allergic to morels as many from this site have witnessed. I didn't want to take a chance with the beefsteaks....

Marc


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

That is definately a beefsteak and some un-educated people do eat them.

Those contain a poison, the same that is in rocket fuel.

The poison in these builds up in your system and never leaves, you can eat them for years and them the next meal will kill you, or you can eat one meal and it will kill you.

Do not eat these!


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

I agree with stumpjumper - Gyromitra esculanta - contain Hydrazine. Some folks chop them up, parboil then drain off the water. I just kick them as I walk by. :lol:


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

This is exactly why It is so important to pick with someone who knows a good mushroom from a bad. Mushrooms can be very dangerous. If you are unsure about any mushroom do not attempt to eat it. Good picking....


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Gyromitra fastigiata. It is too loosely convoluted to be esculenta.
Also, esculenta is usually a darker, more winey color in MI than this one.
Being uneducated/uninformed, I've eaten skillets full of them for years, but maybe that's why my brain is fried.
What usually happens with these puppies is people eat the f's for years and get sloppy and throw in a few e's by mistake. Bam!
We call them 'brain' shrooms. Best advice is to find an old fart mycologist to hunt with in your area and learn. I did when I bought this place 6 years ago and we have identified 34 species on the place with only 7 or 8 being edible but there are oysters and king boletes all over the place so we're happy.
My brother's wife is a morel freak and they haven't found spit yet in IN but he did report they found spikes a few weeks ago. No rain.

o town


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oysters are great cept for those damned worms that get in them.... :corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

SJ,
Strangely, I can't remember any worms in MI or FL oysters. We get them in all other sorts, but I just can't remember any in oysters. 
One of the things I always do, learned it from my mom, is to soak the heck out of anything we pick in a stiff salt bath for an hour or so when we get home. All sorts of critters float to the top, especially in morels.
Another thing is to hunt your butt off in the AM. Shrooms do almost all their growing at night and dry out and get all the crawlies attacking them during the day.
Oysters are strange. Came back from a grouse trip to MI to find my kitchen cabinets' baseboards covered with oysters. Lynn had warned me, but I told her to let them grow. Took some pics, I think I sent some pics to Trout. Prepared to invite the neighborhood for a big feed then discovered they had mycillae into the underlayment. Wasn't sure what sort of toxins were in the wood, so we picked half a 5 gallon bucket and spread them out on the fallen trees down by the river. Descendents have been delicious sauteed in butter.
Best of luck to all of you with morels.

o town


----------

